# Cannot connect to internet



## sparch (Jul 15, 2013)

Win Server 2008 R2 is connected to network, but cannot connect to internet. All desktops in office can get out to the internet but the server can't be reached or go on sites. It won't connect to windows updates either to see if it could be a patch. Can you please help? I've tried rebooting the server/modems/router without success.


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Do you have a third party firewall enabled?


----------



## turnbulldst (Nov 24, 2011)

DNS settings? Can you ping via IP try to ping 8.8.8.8 from the server if successful you may have a DNS issue.


----------

